# new wolf



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

heres the lil bugger hes eatin good at 3-4 inches


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

*moved*


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Very nice little _Hoplias malabaricus_. He'll look even more formidable when he hits 3 feet!!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you will need a large tank if it gets that big


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

He looks like a tough little brute....... I have three common wolf fish and two hi-fin wolf fish in the same tank. They have been together for about three months. They have plenty of hiding places and foliage, to cut down the aggression towards one another. The common wolf fish stay together, while the hi-fins are always chasing one another. Make sure you have a place where he can hide. I would suggest a clay pot broken in half.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yea im pickin up a couple hi-fins on friday for my 55 there so cool

there attack speed is amazing its almost 2xthat of a leafish u can see his mouth move at all.....it soectacular someone should really make a feedin vid...

myy guy only hits 2-3 feederes a day so its kinda hard top ,make a feedin vid of him now but im sure in 6 months he will be 6-8inches and wackin feeders/beefheart/steak/chicken like no tmw


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

What would be the best size tank to keep a Wolf Fish in for life?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

common wolf will need a 3ft wide tank like 8-9 feet long 2-3 fet wide

good companion for a wolf would be a larger red snakehead


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

con man said:


> good companion for a wolf would be a larger red snakehead


I think that would be be a very potentially disastrous setup, not to mention the need for an incredibly large tank, far more than a mere 240g


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Didn't somebody post a couple of pictures here a few months ago of a red snakehead almost bitten in half by a _Hoplias malabaricus_??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Didn't somebody post a couple of pictures here a few months ago of a red snakehead almost bitten in half by a _Hoplias malabaricus_??


 yup


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Fruitbat said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't somebody post a couple of pictures here a few months ago of a red snakehead almost bitten in half by a _Hoplias malabaricus_??
> ...


 that was not 1 clean bite.. but several large "gulps"

these fish are not to be fucked with.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree completely. I had a couple of _Hoplias malabaricus_ many years ago...they started out at 6 inches and were over a foot long a year later with no sign of stopping. The fact that they are so lethargic can lull you into a false sense of security about them. That is usually blown away as soon as you see how fast they are when it is time for a snack! I was FAR more nervous about putting my hand in the tank with the _Hoplias_ than I was about my _nattereri_.

Unfortunately it isn't legal to keep either one of them in Texas any more.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

correct about the sh half eaten by wolf but still i believe if the sh stould large enough hed be fine... also if they were both well fed it would help more cuz the wolf musta been pretty hungry to snack on a redline


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that snake head could live.. all he would have to do is move him to a Q-tank and medicate for bacteria.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok is that the same fish that i saw on PIRANHAS WITH NIGEL MARVIN , if it was those things are smart, there was like 15 caribes and circling round him wantin to have a go at him , but the wolfish tucked all his fins close to his body , and burrowed down so the only thing really atackable was his head, and the p's just swam away , cause they didnt want to deal with him face to face.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

lol a true pred smarts with killing teeth lol


----------

